# Find A Game coordinates not found



## Zinovia (Oct 23, 2013)

I was attempting to use the find a game tool, and got an error when using the zip code field - with or without a city name. It told me it could find no latitude and longitude for that location. It *did* work fine when I used just the name of the city. While I am commenting, it would be useful to be able to add more search criteria than strictly location into the Find a Game tool, i.e. what rules system you want to play (there are some I have no interest in), or perhaps the age of the gamers, if they have made that public. I'm old, and don't want to play with teenagers other than my own kids!  

Edit - I did notice that information once I scrolled down below the map, so being able to search on it would be handy, but is not as necessary as I initially thought. Thanks.


My browser: Safari 6.05)
OS: Mac OS 10.8.5

Here is the error (I deleted the last line of it because it had a "security token" code - not sure if that matters.): 
Warning: simplexml_load_file(http://maps.google.com/maps/geo?q=8...0o4nv3RWaseYjVBT9en8qtf6pk7rGxZtRhZt6trtojw): failed to open stream: HTTP request failed! HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden in ..../includes/functions_rah.php on line 22

Warning: simplexml_load_file(): I/O warning : failed to load external entity "http://maps.google.com/maps/geo?q=80918&output=xml&key=ABQIAAAA50W3m9wm9AmHPK1WJASKERR4EISncNEgO570o4nv3RWaseYjVBT9en8qtf6pk7rGxZtRhZt6trtojw" in ..../includes/functions_rah.php on line 22


----------



## Frankie1969 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Find A Game Locator is broken - Google API change*

Still broken.



The Geocoding API v2 has been turned down on September 9th, 2013. 
The Geocoding API v3 should be used now. 
Learn more at https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/geocoding


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2014)

[MENTION=48125]Farcaster[/MENTION] is the coder for this - hopefully this will attract his attention!


----------

